# Mehrere Inserts bei Fehlschlag abbrechen



## jdbch2tada (9. Sep 2012)

Tagchen,

ich habe viele verschiedene Tabellen von denen jede Tabelle ein paar Informationen 
enthält die aber alle zu einem Gesamtdatensatz gehören. D.h. ich muss für einen
Datensatz mehrere Inserts in verschiedene Tabellen machen. Wenn nun aber ein Insert
fehlschlägt (warum auch immer) würde ich gerne haben, dass der Insert für alle Tabellen
fehlschlägt.

Gibt es ein Konstrukt mit dem man das bewerkstelligen kann? Für Selects ist das ja
recht einfach, da mach ich einfach nen JOIN. Vielleicht gibt es da was von Java?
Sowas ähnliches wie die ganzen Inserts in einen einzigen Prozess klemmen und wenn
ein Teil-Prozess fehlschlägt, schlägt der gesamte Prozess fehl.

Grüße


----------



## pl4gu33 (9. Sep 2012)

Transaktionen ist hier das Stichwort 
du packst alle Insert in eine Transaktion und wenn diese fehlschlägt, gibts ein Rollback

SQL ? Wikipedia


----------



## jdbch2tada (9. Sep 2012)

thx


----------

